# PORTAL?



## mc_deli (Aug 6, 2017)

Why does the site have "PORTAL" in the top level nav?


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 6, 2017)

I have no idea.  That and a few other things on the menu bars will change when we get a chance.

Since we're on the topic, here are some other items I'm thinking of ditching. I'm open to comments:
*Resources* - Might be worthwhile if we had actual resources to link to, but I don't think we do
*Quick Links* - Not really necessary IMO
*Donations* - Need I explain why we're ditching this one? 
*Portal* - Even if the link worked, it's redundant, since the Home button leads to the Portal

*Mark Forums Read* - I doubt anyone actually uses this
*Watched Forums* - I assume it's just as easy to simply go to these forums
*Latest Posts* - As I mentioned on another thread, I want to do away with Latest Posts and replace with Recent Posts.

Then menu links I want to add:
*Chat Room* - There's some chat room (I've never been there) which I'm told is pretty active.
*Rules* - I need to rewrite them, and I think it would be helpful to have a link for them.
*Realitone* - Hey, there's gotta be _some_ benefit to taking on this gig, doesn't there??? Oh all right, we won't really add this one.

Bottom of the page:
*Core Child* - I think this should be renamed "Style Chooser", since that's what it is
*Terms and Rules* - Hmmm, I didn't notice before that this was here. So maybe I don't need "Rules" at the top.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 6, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Why does the site have "PORTAL" in the top level nav?



Are you afraid of stepping into... a new dimension?

Too laaaaate. It went "poof."


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 6, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Bottom of the page:
> *Core Child* - I think this should be renamed "Style Chooser", since that's what it is



It displays the "style that is used," by name. You can't really NOT show the name of the style...


----------



## Ben H (Aug 6, 2017)

Please don't ditch "Mark forums read." I use it all the time!


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 6, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Are you afraid of stepping into... a new dimension?
> 
> Too laaaaate. It went "poof."


I just watched the Stranger Things where she crawls into the tree...


----------



## fiestared (Aug 6, 2017)

*Realitone* - Hey, there's gotta be _some_benefit to taking on this gig, doesn't there??? Oh all right, we won't really add this one.
And why not ? Your the owner of this forum and as far as it's clearly mentionned, I don't see any prob. I'm sûre you could do it in a constructive way.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 7, 2017)

Ben H said:


> Please don't ditch "Mark forums read." I use it all the time!


Okay, we'll keep it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 7, 2017)

fiestared said:


> _*Realitone* - Hey, there's gotta be some benefit to taking on this gig, doesn't there??? Oh all right, we won't really add this one._
> And why not ? Your the owner of this forum and as far as it's clearly mentionned, I don't see any prob. I'm sûre you could do it in a constructive way.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Ben H (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Okay, we'll keep it.



Great, thanks. =)


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Bottom of the page:
> *Core Child* - I think this should be renamed "Style Chooser", since that's what it is
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, now I see. So pretty much everybody is using the "Core Child" style, right? Maybe it's just my system here, but most of the other styles seem to have graphics glitches or weirdness.

Maybe we should rename "Core Child" as "Default Style," since I assume it actually is the default?


----------



## micrologus (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> *Latest Posts* - As I mentioned on another thread, I want to do away with Latest Posts and replace with Recent Posts.



No, why? I always use this one.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> *Latest Posts* - As I mentioned on another thread, I want to do away with Latest Posts and replace with Recent Posts.



Might be a nomenclature issue.

At the top of the forum there is "recent posts" (shows all recent posts chronologically) and "latest posts" (shows only recent posts that you haven't read).

Personally I like to use the "recent posts". Shows all posts but has unread posts in boldface.

But then on the main page there's the side bar that is labeled "latest posts" but functions as "recent posts" above (shows all posts, even posts you've read). I also like this because it's the same as "recent posts" but is confusing because it's labeled differently.

And then there is the "latest posts" on the portal page which again functions like "recent posts" above.

If you're going based on function, 2 of the 4 ways to view posts are labeled incorrectly one way or the other...?


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah, what the chillster said. 

One benefit I didn't realize about Latest Posts, though - it takes you to the most recent response in the thread, while "Recent Posts" takes you to the start of thread.

Ideally, I'd like the "Recent Posts" methodology of showing me _all_ recent threads (including the ones I already read), but then be taken to the newest post in any given thread that I click. I'm not sure if that's possible. I suppose I could email Andre, but I'm guessing he'll eventually read this here ...


----------



## chillbot (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Ideally, I'd like the "Recent Posts" methodology of showing me _all_ recent threads (including the ones I already read), but then be taken to the newest post in any given thread that I click. I'm not sure if that's possible. I suppose I could email Andre, but I'm guessing he'll eventually read this here ...


Definitely this.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Ah, now I see. So pretty much everybody is using the "Core Child" style, right? Maybe it's just my system here, but most of the other styles seem to have graphics glitches or weirdness.
> 
> Maybe we should rename "Core Child" as "Default Style," since I assume it actually is the default?



Mike, actually, only admins (and maybe mods?) can see the other selections. Everybody else should only see this:






But admins see them all. Can anyone verify that it's the case for them?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 8, 2017)

Mine looks like this.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 8, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Mine looks like this.



Yep. Fully righteous.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay, now this all makes sense, because a few of those styles (that only admins can see) looked incomplete, so I was wondering why they were there.  

Now for the real challenge - do you think it's possible to make it so Recent Posts takes you to the newest comment in the thread, instead of the start of the thread?


----------



## robh (Aug 9, 2017)

I think we need a *Mike Greene Sexy Pics* link.
After all, he is often boasting how *ahem* _tall_ he is. Some of us may need proof.
But not me. I'm ok. Really.

Rob


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 9, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Yeah, what the chillster said.
> 
> One benefit I didn't realize about Latest Posts, though - it takes you to the most recent response in the thread, while "Recent Posts" takes you to the start of thread.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like the "Recent Posts" methodology of showing me _all_ recent threads (including the ones I already read), but then be taken to the newest post in any given thread that I click. I'm not sure if that's possible. I suppose I could email Andre, but I'm guessing he'll eventually read this here ...



It might be only me, but there seems to be some issues latley with recent posts or latest posts where it seems to only show certain forums and not others and also more lately sometimes the latest post is really not showing. Eg: I post seomthing, return later and see its the latest post but when i go inside someone else posted a couple of things. but again, it might be only me.


----------



## vrocko (Aug 10, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> It might be only me, but there seems to be some issues latley with recent posts or latest posts where it seems to only show certain forums and not others and also more lately sometimes the latest post is really not showing. Eg: I post seomthing, return later and see its the latest post but when i go inside someone else posted a couple of things. but again, it might be only me.



I am having the same issue.


----------

